# Freeride/Downhill bikes for sub-5-foot girlfriend



## GorillaTactics (Nov 12, 2006)

Are there any shorter women in this forum that are also into bike parks/FR/DH? I need recommendations for a frame/bike for my super-short girlfriend who's starting to get into gravity riding. She rides an x-small Santa Cruz Juliana currently and it's a great bike, but I think she'd be better off with something a little slacker, stronger, and more suited to chairlift/bike park stuff. It seems her options are pretty limited as I couldn't even find any women's-specific FR/DH bikes currently in production. : /

Any suggestions/experience/recommendations are much appreciated!


----------



## epic (Apr 16, 2005)

You might want o check for threads on kid's DH bikes. 24" wheel might be a place to start. Commencal Supreme 24 and Specialized Gromhit. There is a height challenged girl that rides the lifts where I do with a SC Butcher with a 24" rearwheel.


----------



## Circes (Jul 5, 2009)

Perhaps a Norco Vixa or Transition Syren?


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

The Specialized Demo 8 has a pretty low stand over and comes in a XS.

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## epic (Apr 16, 2005)

I saw a small or XS Pivot DH bike this weekend. That was just about the smallest DH bike I've ever seen. Might want to look into it.


----------



## iRider (Nov 15, 2005)

Scott Voltage would be a good option too. And Nicolai is doing full custom if you need to go that route.


----------



## SkiMtb (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm 5'3 and ride an XS Pivot 5.7 with a 150mm Talas fork, and an XS Demo 8. 

I have a friend who's sub 5 ft who rides the XXS Mach 4, but she's not too into AM or gravity riding. I'm not sure if the XS models would be too big for someone <5ft, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## yennefer (Mar 16, 2010)

My friend is riding Kona Operator size small. She is small girl and she loves the bike! There are some small bikes I could ride but this one is tiny  And is light as well.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

yennefer said:


> My friend is riding Kona Operator size small. She is small girl and she loves the bike! There are some small bikes I could ride but this one is tiny  And is light as well.


Do you happen to know what the standover is on that bike and if she has any? I realize there are a lot of other aspects to a bike's "fit" but I definitely like having room between me and the top tube.


----------

